
Alcohol as a study tool? Drinking after learning boosts memory - ozdave
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/booze-boosts-the-brains-ability-to-remember-info-learned-before-drinking/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This was a study on "Eighty-eight social drinkers." I think I'll wait for a
larger study before I follow the advice. Ultimately the article is click bait.

